# PHOENIX GOLD M50 & M44 TRIPLE DARLINGTON AMPLIFIERS



## n2bmrs97

PHOENIX GOLD M50

SUPER CLEAN OUTPUT:

OLD SCHOOL RARE PHOENIX GOLD M50 sq MADE IN US AMPS ms - eBay (item 270774226357 end time Jul-28-11 13:59:59 PDT)

ALSO HAVE THE MATCHING PHOENIX GOLD M44:

OLD SCHOOL RARE PHOENIX GOLD M44 MADE IN US AMPS sq ms - eBay (item 270774229646 end time Jul-28-11 14:08:29 PDT)

CONTACT ME IF YOU WOULD LIKE A PACKAGE DEAL!!


----------



## n2bmrs97

SOLD!!!


----------



## ghettocowboy

awww am too late


----------

